# Zoom Brush hogs



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I have been fishing a lot of soft plastics the last couple years, I have had some pretty good luck with them, well I finally decided to pickup a bag of the brush hogs today and was just wondering what everybody else thoughts and experiences with them were and maybe how you like to fish them?? Thanks


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Brush Hogs are awesome baits. I've only ever fished them two different ways. Either Texas rigged or on the end of a Carolina rig. They have a lot of movement, which makes them a good choice in off colored water. You can use a light weight with them, and unlike some other soft plastics, they still have good action on the fall. I use both the Standard and Baby sizes for large mouth, but I prefer to use the standard size and just shorten the body if I want a smaller sized bait. I use the Baby size for small mouth. They also make a good jig trailer. All around a great bait. 

If there is one thing I find odd about them is their name, considering they pretty much stink for fishing bushes. They're great if you're flipping or pitching the edges, but they suck if you're trying to penetrate brushy cover with them. The curl tail appendages have a tendency to wrap around branches. I never use them if I am fishing down inside branchy cover.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks for the reply, I usually fish ponds and throw them along banks and to points.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

About 10-years ago I was turned on to this type of profile on a creature bait. A friend of mine had lake-front property on an Out-In-The-Boonies public flood control watershed. And he kept talking about this lure called a Hollow Hog. And how he was wacken' 'em in the weeds with it.
I bought a bag of them. And he was gracious enough to take me out and show me what they're all about. These things are deadly just before the spawn and during the spawn. And they'll work pretty well rigged weedless with a light slip sinker through weedbeds.

One time several years ago. My brother-in-law and I rigged them weedless and weightless and were dragging them over matted weedbeds and letting them slowly sink into the voids at a lake the locals call "One Mile Lake" at AEP ReCreaion Land. We caught and released so many two & three-pounders that we lost track. It was crazy fun!


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks guys for the replies, now I am anxious to try them and maybe buy different colors


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

I love these style baits too. I'll be fishing tomorrow with one by Swing Oil Baits called the Hog Head. Basically a Brush Hog knockoff...but Swing Oil puts gome super stinky scent on these things that works magic. :G


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

my tournament partner uses them all of the time and does well on them


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

They've been around for quite a few years now, and basically started the "creature bait" craze. They've earned their place in almost as many tackle boxes as the ribbon tail worm.... Almost.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks for the replies guys.


----------



## BASmead (Jan 11, 2008)

I've done really well with the brush hog at night dragging it on the surface..


posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

BASmead said:


> I've done really well with the brush hog at night dragging it on the surface..
> 
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Have done the same thing with lizards and power worms, pretty shallow anyways.


----------

